# My Paradise is smart + Cory Question



## aMawds (Aug 29, 2012)

So I have a female paradise fish that absolutely hates small fish. Go figure. Neon tetras would get stripped down from 10 to about 4 from stress, then she would intently chase one until it stopped trying to escape anymore. Then she would move to the next. Also... she apparently loves eyeballs. Lovely. She will leave platy's alone, and go figure, Cory cats! In fact... I think she actually really likes the Cory's. Unlike even platy's where she would get very pushy, she follows the Cory cats around the gravel, waiting for one to find a pellet of food, grab it and carry it off. It's kind of hilarious. She still loves hiding behind the HOB, but almost the entire day she strolls around with the Cory's. Probably because they simply do not care what other fish do. They push fish out of the way to get food. They never get spooked by another fish's movement. But here's my question. Is this normal? I read that Cory cats tend to be docile, and only really move around at night. Mine rarely stop for more than 5 minutes. I'm assuming it isn't a bad indication to their health, but at the same time I'm curious if they grow out of that behavior and eventually become more docile. I've had to stick my hand in the tank to right a snail that only seems to move around if I put it back right side up, no matter how long I leave it on it's back hoping it'll right itself. The Cory's keep on about their business, even if I'm less than an inch away from them. I feed 3 sinking shrimp pellets in the morning, 3 at night. One for each of the two Cory's (buying more soon, promise) and one for the paradise.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

my corys wont stop moving, i bet if i took em out of water they would start to fly


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Its one of those things that can depend from fish to fish, personality. I do have a quite a bit of experience with Corys, and generally speaking this is what they do. When its "moving/swimming time", "feeding time", or "mating time" they usually stay pretty active and swim around, not vigorously though. Though for most of the day they are usually relaxing and sometimes will sit in one spot without moving a muscle for hours. Thats how most, if not all my Corys have been, even in Cory only tanks.


----------



## aMawds (Aug 29, 2012)

So one vote for "mine are active 90% of the time" and one for "mine are inactive 90% of the time." So it really is just personality. Any idea what water parameters might cause them to be more or less active?


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Corys are in two of my tanks. I have them with guppies in one tank and the cory never stop moveing. I think they think they are a bunch of guppies too. In my other tank, my corys rarely move.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

aMawds said:


> . Any idea what water parameters might cause them to be more or less active?


Bad parameters; I would suggest taking a peak at their preferred water if you havent already. 

Besides personality, food also plays a role, just dont use stuff you find at Petco, Walmart, or etc. I have a good video about fish food in my sig somewhere.


BTW, I did not "vote" for less or more active, I was just summing my experience up, most of my Corys wouldnt fall under either; thats the point I was trying to make.


----------



## aMawds (Aug 29, 2012)

All my parameters are correct, and nearly the same in both tanks. The cory's in my Betta tank calmed down significantly and now just sit around for hours at a time, then occasionally move. They aren't nearly as crazy about the sinking shrimp pellets as the cory's downstairs. So I'm fasting the Betta tank today. All water parameters are fine, but the fish aren't going for the very little amount of food I put in there already. So I'll feed them tomorrow. See if that sparks their interest a bit more.


----------

